# Doctors agree to abort babies of wrong sex



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2105105/Doctors-agree-abort-babies-wrong-sex.html

disgusting....... 

/links


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

What a shocking article. Truly fills me with horror, but no more than the 100's of perfect, healthy babies (boys and girls) that are aborted every week because of lots of different reasons

It kind of boils down to ethics, either abortion is allowed or it isn't and the reason for it should not be the sad point of this article, but the fact that it so easily available.

Please do not shout me down.  I'm from ireland where abortion is still illegal. That does not stop lots of girls coming over to the UK for terminations.

In my opinion, if abortion is legal and easily available, who then has the right to say who can have one and under which circumstances?

I'm sure that the people who get a termination based on gender would put up as strong an argument as the lady who really feels that a baby would not fit into their current lifestyle.

Before I ever began TTC, I knew several girls, friends and/or acquaintances who had abortions and at the time, if I'm 100% honest the decisions did not really affect me.

I do think that I've become much more sensitive about terminations in recent years.

Dee


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Its a cruel, ugly, unfair world sometimes.....disgusting....


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Can I just point out that actually, abortion of babies on grounds of sex IS illegal.  Technically we do not have abortion on demand in this country (well, we do but not legally - the get out clause is of course, the bit about mental health)

In this case, the problem is that certain ethnic communities have a  gender bias for boys.  Boys are considered blessed and are much preferred.  What they do not seem to be acounting for though, is that if they abort their girls, who will their sons grow up to marry?  China is already experiencing this problem due to their one child policy combined with a similar preference for boys. (A boy grows up and looks after his parents in later life, a girl leaves to live with her husband and his family and needs a dowry)  They have already come to a point where there are many more males than females in their population and many of their boys will never marry.

I live in an area where there is a large moslem population and the policy at the hospital is that they will not tell you if you are having a boy or girl for precisely this reason.

I'll probably offend someone by saying this but... I really think if parents abort a baby for no good reason - and sex is not a good reason - then they should be sterilised to stop them having more children!  They dont deserve the gift they were given and threw away so carelessly!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The issue of abortion is a delicate one and I don't think anyone should castigate anyone else for their decision.  That article is a typical daily mail stirring job.

I had a termination when I was 22.  It was not financially viable to have the baby for various reasons.  I'm now suffering with IF issues and you are essentially saying that I (and others like me) deserve it (after all, what is IF if not a form of sterility?) and I would say that's an extremely narrow minded point of view.  Until you've walked a mile in their shoes, etc...

It's hard not to look at abortion from an IF perspective (i.e., every baby is precious, etc) and trust me, there have been a lot of recriminations from this end... if I had have known then what I know now, etc., but there's no point going down that road.  

It is hard when suffering with IF issues not to look at abortion as some kind of heinous crime, after all those people are throwing away something that we would gladly sell our souls for but I have the unenviable position of having had to deal with both issues in my life and I can see both sides of the argument and even now, going through everything I'm going through, I still don't begrudge someone else a termination.  It is their decision and is never one that is taken lightly (despite what the Daily Mail might have you believe).

That being said, I do agree that termination on the grounds of sex is wrong due to the lateness in the pregnancy that sex can be determined (and obviously on the grounds that it's illegal) but it's important to remember that for most people, having children is the most natural thing in the world and they don't think anything of just having another one.  It's harsh for us IF ladies but it's life.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

No, I said if they abort for NO GOOD REASON!  having a child of the wrong sex is NOT a good reason!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Klingon Princess said:


> No, I said if they abort for NO GOOD REASON! having a child of the wrong sex is NOT a good reason!


'No good reason' is subjective. What is a 'good' reason? It's a fairly sweeping term. A good reason to you may not be the same to someone else and vice versa and it would certainly be impossible to legislate against.

IMO, it's not for anyone else to say what someone should or should not do in that situation and each case should be considered on its own merits by the medical practitioner (within certain guidelines).

...as I say though, I do agree in principle that it is wrong to terminate on the grounds of sex. However, as you say, some cultures prefer boys. You don't know what the mother of the unborn child might suffer at the hands of her family if she doesn't give birth to a boy. Perhaps her life may be threatened. Wouldn't that be a 'good reason' to terminate on grounds of sex? It's just not a cut and dried situation however much the daily fail would like to make it so.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

One thing you pro abortion lot are VERY good at is coming up with excuses to justify what you do.

Your argument is fallacious.  Spousal abuse is also illegal.  In this country at least, if a woman feels threatened by her partner she can ask for help and go to the police.  Using a threat of illegal behaviour to justify another illegal action is hardly logical.

Ok you want the truth from me... what do I consider a good reason to kill a baby?

1. Rape!
2.  If there is danger of death or severe illness to mother or baby.
3. there is no number 3.

Otherwise, if you dont want a baby take precautions or dont have sex, it really is that simple!  Do you really think abortion on demand is the answer to everything.  Look what happened to you, you had one, for what you no doubt considered good reasons and I wont argue with those reasons.  did you really find it easy to do and without consequences?  No, I dont think so, you said yourself youre struggling with infertility now.  Abortion does have massive psychological and physical consequences, its NOT the answer.

Besides, what sort of society do we want to live in?  One where a pet dog has more rights than an unborn child?  Because they do!  Kill a pet dog and you'll be arrested and banned from keeping dogs for life, kill your baby and people just say "Well, its her body she can do what she likes"

Very recently triplets were born at 24 weeks and all three survived and are now at home.  You know what, you dont generally find out the sex of a child until about 20 weeks.  Babies as old as these surviving triplets can still be aborted... well I for one am NOT ok with that!

Ok now feel free to tear me to shreds for daring to say I beleive the life of a child is precious!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I refuse to enter into any further discussion with you on the subject.  Your post is emotive and deliberately inflammatory and if you can't debate a topic rationally, I have no desire to continue interacting with you on it.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ladies, some topics are bound to be emotive and controversial. I think in this case, given the direction the thread has gone, this is not one that is conductive to a supportive atmosphere and therefore not one for this forum. 



Caz


----------

